# FS: 65 Gallon Set-Up with Coralife T5HO - $200



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

65 gallon black siliconed aquarium with stand and 36" Coralife AquaLight T5HO fixture for sale. Dimensions are 36"L x 18"D x 24"H. Light is less than 6 months old, same with the bulbs. Comes with a 39W 10000K, 39W Actinic Blue and a 39W 6700K bulb. Stand measures 44" L x 19.75" D x 36" H. $180 for the set-up. Will not part out


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

You should probably add a price.:bigsmile::lol:


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Am I blind or did you forget a price?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope, I'm a moron and accidentally edited it out


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

any pics of the stand?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump.... price change.... would rather not have to take it with me when I move


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Rainy Saturday bump. Will be traveling to Cultus tomorrow, so drop off en route is a possibility for anyone out in that direction


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sunday bump....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, new package deal


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Somebody had better take this soon or I'll be tempted to set it up as a discus tank again.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump.... price change


----------

